# Moving Abroad May 2012.



## Claire89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking to go abroad next May. ATM I'm looking at Spain and all main/busy areas. Can anyone advise me on which areas I should be looking at? 22 year old girl and a few friends. Generally hoping to move there shortly, any advice on renting, areas, how much money I'd need to take, jobs would be a great help! Been looking at Barcelona, is that an expensive place to live? Because it looks gorgeous!! X


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Claire89 said:


> Looking to go abroad next May. ATM I'm looking at Spain and all main/busy areas. Can anyone advise me on which areas I should be looking at? 22 year old girl and a few friends. Generally hoping to move there shortly, any advice on renting, areas, how much money I'd need to take, jobs would be a great help! Been looking at Barcelona, is that an expensive place to live? Because it looks gorgeous!! X


Hi Claire

Unemployment for young people in Spain is currently 45 per cent. That's right, FORTY FIVE per cent. So unless you are very rich, come and have a look round or get a job before you move - you can't claim jobseeker's allowance for more than three months, and only then if you are on it in the UK.

Barcelona is a wonderful city and you are probably more likely to get work there than other parts of Spain, but it is correspondingly much more expensive; prices are about the same as the UK on average.

Another part of Spain which is riding the recession better than most is the Canary Islands, where you might be able to get casual bar work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're young free and single then come over and have a look. Bring as much money as you can and then stay here for as long as you can - an extended holiday or a permanent move, it depends on what you can find??!!

But yes there is mass unemployment out here and things arent as easy as they are in the UK, but give it a shot and dont burn your UK bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thankyou both! I mean if I can secure a great job and get some money coming in I may just extend it. Have thought about nothing else for three years so, until I go for it I'll never know!! What places would you recommend ? Some areas I've looked at like Malaga have nice two bedroom apartments quite cheap each month! Xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Claire89 said:


> Thankyou both! I mean if I can secure a great job and get some money coming in I may just extend it. Have thought about nothing else for three years so, until I go for it I'll never know!! What places would you recommend ? Some areas I've looked at like Malaga have nice two bedroom apartments quite cheap each month! Xxxx


Malagas good and so is the whole of the costa del sol, IMO, the areas all seem much of a muchness - Barcelona is expensive as is Marbella. 

Jo xxxx


----------



## FamilyInSpain (Jun 30, 2011)

If you are needing to work then it is better to be flexible where you live ... go where the work is!
Finding a nice place to live is pretty easy. Finding a decent job is more difficult ... although not impossible!
Good luck : )


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Just remember to bring enough money with you to buy your return ticket


----------

